# Mini - Kenpo Tech Line



## Yondanchris (May 19, 2011)

Hello all, 

  as most of you know I have just started learning American Kenpo and my  instructor wanted to film us doing 
a mini two man tech line during my  lesson, so I said "why not!" here is the resulting mayhem! 

[yt]SM0cHwAxCec[/yt]

The first five yellow tech. 

[yt]kBgs-dRGDfs[/yt]

The second five yellow tech. 

[yt]ILGpkG2KD8g[/yt]

First two orange tech. 

Please feel free to comment, I would like the feedback! 

Chris


----------



## MaxiMe (May 19, 2011)

Sorry I don't know anything about Kenpo. But a little audio on would be nice.

Nuff said. and Amen brother.


----------



## Inkspill (May 20, 2011)

delayed sword

you need to go through all 3 leg positions on your kick. you aren't going through the cat position. 

you need to turn your hips to face forward for the 45 cat stance, your belly button should face 12 when in the 45 degree cat. the hips turning pulls the foot back into the cat.

also, you are waiting till he grabs you, why not block him before he gets you? your inward block looks like a downward horizontal forearm block. with the pin and downward horizontal forearm block you put yourself in danger of being headbutt as a natural reaction of his.

also, you are crossing out on the same line. you need to cross out off angle toward 7:30

your hand formation for the inward block is a fist or hammerfist, not a sword hand. make sure your hand is in a fist on the inward block, then the weapon changes to the sword hand with the outward handsword strike. 

make sure you close the gate when you step back to the neutral bow, you aren't turning your front foot's toes in - in a right neutral bow on the 12 - 6 line, facing 12, your toes should point on the 45 degree angle toward 10 o clock or even a little more in toward each other (front foot just south of 10, rear foot just north of 10, just like a horse stance, toes are slightly in. if you are in a horse stance facing 12, and you turn your upper body toward 10 o clock, you are now in a left neutral bow facing 10 right?)

it's a little difficult to tell, but make sure your knees are bent, check your depth to make sure it is knee-heel. also make sure you are on a good toe-heel line for your width, it looked like your feet may have been too narrow, basically check your width and depth.

well back to work will review more when I have more time. your posture is looking good I didn't see you bend over or anything. coming along well keep up the good work.


----------

